# age pension australia



## mingalabar

i am planning to move to thailand and in 5 years I will be eleigible for Australian age pension - does anyone know if they will pay into my Australian bank account so I cn aaccess via atm as I want to move on a long term visa and therefore willnot be resident in Australia
thanks


----------



## Song_Si

in five years the same rules may not apply . . . look here for the current situation on the Centrelink site 
How long can I receive Centrelink payments and services while outside of Australia


> The information below is a guide only. There are other rules which might affect you. You should contact Centrelink before you go to find out how your payment will be affected.
> 
> Most Centrelink payments and services can only be paid for temporary absences of up to 13 weeks outside Australia and you must remain qualified for your payment while you are absent from Australia (you continue to meet the normal qualification rules for the payment, your permanent home is still in Australia, and you are only absent from Australia temporarily, e.g. for a holiday or a visit).


----------



## wazza

Hi , I have spoken to many of my mates who have moved to thailand for there retirement,and it seems to go like this , they have there pension paid into an account in Aus which keeps centerlink happy,and then they set up a international transfer to a thai acc (there is a fee by the banks) aprox $35 I think,this can be done over the net with Netbank, you can have it exchanged in thai bath at the currant rate or some accounts you can have it done in aussie dollars and exchange when it suits you and the $ is better value,If you are a full aged pension you dont have to return to Aus but have to renew your visa every year, If you are on a support pension you can leave up to 13 weeks but you can contact Centerlink and extend this but they get the s..ts with that . If you are on the doll your payments stop when you leave the country and you tell them when you get back and its starts again. That is my understanding of it all, I hope it helps and if anyone can correct me or add to this info it all helps,,as I am in the same process 
Good Luck
Hope it helps


----------



## dani_adani

Hi, thanks for this thread. It is relevant to me. I am on single mothers pension. Was thinking of living over there with my Thai kids but I think in the end 12 weeks a year over there would be just fine and hope to try this theory out soon. Excited!


----------



## mickal

thanks wassa. very useful information, as i myself am looking to spend my retirment in thai.


----------

